# Care packages/cards/letters to the soldiers



## jonsan4b1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi...as ya'll have read, I sent Danielle a box, and one of the units that I send boxes to is getting to come home... YAY YAY YAY, way to go young heroes!....So, I'd be more than happy to 'adopt' another unit...or if some of ya'll's kiddos over there would enjoy a box or a nice greeting card let me know.. It's my 'therapy' to keep me from going nuts while my baby's deployed. Sandy, (part of my heart is in Iraq)


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi, 
Do you have any more names and addresses? My HS classes are collecting items for care packages and we'll also be sending Christmas cards 

Thanks,
Susan Leining
Santa Fe HS


----------

